# There was an armed TSA agent 10 feet away from FL airport shooter



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Worthless TSA....



> Cops stayed back until he ran out of ammo.


https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/cops-form-perimeter-mass-murderer-goes-business/

The War on Guns: We're the Only Ones Forming a Perimeter Enough


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Gotta' love people you hire off the streets. I wonder if they take an oath like we do.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Gotta' love people you hire off the streets. I wonder if they take an oath like we do.


Hecks no.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Ive seen better trained people freeze as well, it happens...human instinct to to survive

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, . . . but I'll bet he's bi-lingual.............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Gotta' love people you hire off the streets. I wonder if they take an oath like we do.


The only oath they take in my opinion, is to O'thugger while bowing down to his holiness.

Much like the BATFE agents.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> Gotta' love people you hire off the streets. I wonder if they take an oath like we do.


Take one? Yes.

Honor it? Um..... no.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

"I can't get involved in this sh!t right now...my break starts in 2 minutes".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Federal Workers Union work rules??


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

If your in the TSA and you don't suck, I'm sorry...... The TSA are the least useful bunch of f*ckwads I've ever encountered. They are useless, stupid, over certified/under trained bozos. I've litter ally met smarter spoons!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea, Brilliant! lets give a TSA agent, who is not qualified to work at McDonald's, a gun. Yep, that's going to turn out well.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's just to keep the sheep happy. Lulls them into a false sense of security. See there's a guard with a gun we are safe.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If I was a armed TSA Agent, I might have been crapping my boxers, but I would have at least had the fortitute to do my duty and confront the threat and do what was neccisary to stop it to the extent I possibly could have. Maybe thats only becuase I have been in the military for 21 years and worked as a Level III Security Guard for 17 years and a few years doing Executive Protection. I mean if your paid to do a job....why aint you doing it?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Paul Blart-Mall Cop!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Gotta' love people you hire off the streets. I wonder if they take an oath like we do.


If that is true then it's deplorable. Here in VA our airport police swear the same oath we did in a small town PD


----------

